# Tata Indicom - 512Kbps Unlimited !!



## nishanth_che (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey guys 

               Good news,Tata Indicom has launched a 512 Kbps unlimited plan for Rs 1,850 + Taxes = Rs 2,077 per/month.

More info - *www.tataindicombroadband.com

I think the price is quite reasonable considering that many ISP still charge around Rs 1000 for a 256Kbps unlimited plan.But I think the current rates are pretty high,they should atleast give 512Kbps unlimited for a Rs 1000 plan and 2MBps unlimited for Rs 2000 plan.


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 13, 2007)

nice...but no doubt too costly.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 13, 2007)

Bro its too costly. You'll rathre choose BroadBand from AirTel. They Charge Rs. 900 per month for 256 KB/s and their service is always up.
Go to their website for your area plan details.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 13, 2007)

Too costly man.....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

they should have atleast provided an unlimited 1mbps plan at that price...


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 13, 2007)

too much for too much speed...if they can give 384 or 256 unlimited abt 1 to 1.5 k then could be grt...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 13, 2007)

Tata Indicom is always costly.. I would have been happier if they provided 256kbps unlimited at reasonable rates, for example at around Rs.800 pm inclusive of modem rental and taxes. My friend still has 128kbps unlimited from Tata @ Rs.800 pm exclusive of taxes.


----------



## varkey (Feb 13, 2007)

their 256kbps unlimited will come to 1123 rs incl tax.. anyway their service is good. 

reliance is also a good option. they give 300kbps for the same price but its nor available at most of the places.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 13, 2007)

Too costly


----------



## gauravakaasid (Feb 14, 2007)

@digitized.....u can check out Alliance BB's offer, they charge 785/- pm for 256 kbps unlimited.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 16, 2007)

its costly and Indicom does not have a gud track record..My frnds have Indicom net connection some months back and the service was really pathetic .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 16, 2007)

TATA has very bad reputation here at Kolkata on Service support related issue... wrost than BSNL....

also i cant afford, 2.1 per month for my domestic connection, as they wont allow comercial business on it...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 16, 2007)

whaz da rental for wireless unlimited 64kbps including da model cost...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Man its still expensive... one of my friend at the another forum lives in London... he has 7 MBps Unlimited connection for 35 Euros! (2905 Rs)


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2007)

DAMN Xpensive man


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 16, 2007)

Aayush has the time based Prepaid connection. This "Quick Power 360" for Rs. 3,240 for 6 months gives you daily 2 hours data transfer and night 9-9 free. That's 14 hrs, upto 2mbps (but he's getting 2mbps) for Rs. 540 a month. 

But no where in the site, it's mentioned that they'll give free data transfers during the night. 


Applicable for: Chennai, Cochin, Coimbatore, Kolkata, Pune only.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 16, 2007)

When are these compaines going to bring SENSIBLE plan.
For me I will not give out more than 1000 bucks for broadband unless fiber to home comes along


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Indian ISPs SUCKS


----------



## ilugd (Sep 16, 2007)

hey just a related query. Hathway's six month plan is for Rs. 3000. That is 500 per month for night unlimited 512 kbps. 7 GB download cap for 6 months. Is it good? Night unlimited is for 11 pm to 9 am


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

But MTNL launched upto 2mbps unlimited connection just at 949 per month.What say guys?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> But MTNL launched upto 2mbps unlimited connection just at 949 per month.What say guys?



Are u sure? I don't think so


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

They launched it a few days ago but it is now missing from their site so I guess they are gonna re release it next month(on 2nd October maybe).And yes I am sure I saw it myself.SO wait on guys and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2007)

AirTel broadband gives the same plan


----------

